# my first canyon tuna trip in 2015



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When we got there we marked lots of tuna and one commercial boats said they had 9 bigeye in 150#-200# range two days ago. 
But tuna didn't cooperate and we had only a few yellowfin. 
I had two on a jig and lost them, and John had two hookups on poppers, but they spit hooks. 
Marco from Florida had his first ever tuna with super light Black Hole Cape Cod Tai rod, but Capt Jimmy tried to lift the small yft and line got broken not realizing the leader line is only 30 lb 
I tested 7'6" Black Hole Challenger Bank 761MH this time and we landed 40# - 50#. I feel the rod can handle medium yft in 40 - 60 lb range. 
I'd like to go back again as massive amount of tuna are there, but I have a 10 days trip for bluefin in Cape Cod and PEI starting tomorrow.
Full run of bluefin finally started in Cape Cod now.


----------

